

Follow The Money: Bookies Favor Apple For A Twitter Buyout - mariorz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/05/follow-the-money-bookies-favor-apple-for-a-twitter-buyout/

======
mikecuesta
I'm getting really tired of the Techcrunch and Twitter love affair.

